# Does NREMT give you test results?



## Sizzlator (Feb 22, 2011)

I recently took my EMT-B exam by NREMT and passed.  Problem is, I wanna know some detailed results.  It would be good to know what I did really well at and what I might need to work on before I actually get in the field.  Does the NREMT give this kind of results?  If so, how do I get them?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 22, 2011)

That's a negative. If they do, I have never heard of it.


----------



## medicRob (Feb 22, 2011)

Sizzlator said:


> I recently took my EMT-B exam by NREMT and passed.  Problem is, I wanna know some detailed results.  It would be good to know what I did really well at and what I might need to work on before I actually get in the field.  Does the NREMT give this kind of results?  If so, how do I get them?



If you fail, they give you a page that has a list of the topics (Medical emergencies, OB/GYN, etc) with a "Below Average", "Average", or "Above Average". That's about it.


----------



## calebsheltonmed23 (Mar 11, 2011)

Like medicRob said, they only send it out if you fail.  I beleive they used to, a while ago, but they don't any more if you pass.


----------



## Anjel (Mar 11, 2011)

There is a report. It costs 30 dollars. Go on their website. It shows numbers, categories, and times I believe.


----------



## Anjel (Mar 11, 2011)

http://www.nremt.org/nremt/about/policy_exam_review.asp


----------



## Sizzlator (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks for all the info.  Just doesn't make sense to me not to freely tell you exactly how you did, especially if you passed.  What if you had gotten a procedural question wrong on the exam and you did not know different because the exam never told you and God forbid you were to get that exact situation in the field.  I dunno....


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 11, 2011)

calebsheltonmed23 said:


> Like medicRob said, they only send it out if you fail.  I beleive they used to, a while ago, but they don't any more if you pass.



They used to back when it was a written exam. Since it's a computer adaptive test, it isn't really valid to simply know how many you got right or wrong.


----------



## EMT Dan (Mar 12, 2011)

I think they do the same with many of those online tests.  

My girlfriend was taking an exam through PearsonVUE for her pharmacy license, and it's the same deal:  no real results.

Considering the price tag on some of those exams, though, you'd think some type of system to tell you at least how you did would be in place (and preferably to let you see what questions you got wrong).

Oh well, such is life.


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 12, 2011)

It depends on the system. I'm not sure about pharmicist licensing, but both the USMLE, COMLEX (both of these are physician licensing exams), and MCAT (the pre-med entrance exam) are computer based. However since they are not adaptive exams (i.e. prior question does not determine if the next one is harder or easier), they can spit out an actual number at the end of the day.


----------

